# 11/20/20 lfts



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Now there’s a welcome sight! Seven so far three doe and four fawns. Good movement thus far. Now where’s the boys at...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

First deer of the day was a little 5 pt.
Flight


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

I had a grunting buck out front of me and a bleating doe behind me. He decided to trudge through the thick tamaracks instead of the clear swamp grass. Smart move, my standards are slipping and anything is a potential target!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Went out late to sit in my other blind for first time .That strong wind got it.But doesn’t luck like any damage.Neighbor should be able to with tractor.I forgot to put 2by4 braces on all sides


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Got it done this morning. Right at daylight, saw this guy feeding in the corn stubble. He made his way over to me for a 50 yard shot. 450 BM did it's job again.














Big body 9 point.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Forgot pic


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

I had a real nice 8 point come out of the ditch make a small circle in the field and head back into the ditch. 30 seconds later I see him on the same path the 10 point I got on Monday took except he went in the cattails instead of my shooting lane. I had 150 yd shot when he was in the field but passed up because of high winds and using 12ga.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> Forgot pic
> View attachment 605567


Screw up and hit deer pic two.Iam not very good on tablet


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

retired dundo said:


> Screw up and hit deer pic two.Iam not very good on tablet


I liked the pictures of the deer, not the one with the blind on its side. That sucks, but you said it looks like it will be salvageable so that's good news.


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

BwHunter85 said:


> Got it done this morning. Right at daylight, saw this guy feeding in the corn stubble. He made his way over to me for a 50 yard shot. 450 BM did it's job again.
> View attachment 605563
> View attachment 605565
> Big body 9 point.


Nice work!!! Congrats on an excellent deer!

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Covered up in squirrels. Other the that it’s been slow. Giving it until at least 10 then switching properties and making a new plan for tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BwHunter85 said:


> Got it done this morning. Right at daylight, saw this guy feeding in the corn stubble. He made his way over to me for a 50 yard shot. 450 BM did it's job again.
> View attachment 605563
> View attachment 605565
> Big body 9 point.


Congrats! Nice buck


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Been back here for over 3 hours. My the time fly's when you're having so much fun? Seen a good 16 so far. Watched a couple twin bb,s banging heads for a while. 
In the horn department, only two. A little 5 and a nice two year old 8.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> Forgot pic
> View attachment 605567


Dang! Hope your blind is salvageable.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

BwHunter85 said:


> Got it done this morning. Right at daylight, saw this guy feeding in the corn stubble. He made his way over to me for a 50 yard shot. 450 BM did it's job again.
> View attachment 605563
> View attachment 605565
> Big body 9 point.


Congrats on a nice one !
Flight


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

BwHunter85 said:


> Got it done this morning. Right at daylight, saw this guy feeding in the corn stubble. He made his way over to me for a 50 yard shot. 450 BM did it's job again.
> View attachment 605563
> View attachment 605565
> Big body 9 point.


Beautiful buck and good eating! Great job!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

BwHunter85 said:


> Got it done this morning. Right at daylight, saw this guy feeding in the corn stubble. He made his way over to me for a 50 yard shot. 450 BM did it's job again.
> View attachment 605563
> View attachment 605565
> Big body 9 point.


Congrats nice one


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Dang! Hope your blind is salvageable.


It is just need to lift with tractor and be good as new


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Out again in same elevated blind as yesterday in NELP. Very quiet so far. A lot more deer are moving in another spot than here but another hunter selected down there because he spent the first four days in a self-imposed “Covid Exposure” blind (he is fine and tested negative twice) and wanted that spot. I’m happy in about any location here. We’ve entered the more challenging part of the season here where deer sightings typically drop off and I just hope one big buck passes by me as he continues to search for the last available doe-in-heat. It makes for some long sits but in the past six years I’ve taken one good one on Nov. 21 and three big boys have been seen but nothing taken after Thanksgiving. Ya just never know! 

Nice heavy buck BWHunter85!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks like we're on the backside of the rut bell curve. Bucks are starting to tolerate each other. Well, at least the young ones. Seen four bucks this morning traveling in two sets of two. Biggest was a 2.5 yo 8pt.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Texted the neighbor to see if he was hunting and turns out his boy and a friend were sitting in their box blind a couple hundred yards away. Now that high school is shut down they will hunt it every day for the rest of the year. Card pull not showing much either. I can pretty much cross off hunting behind my house for the year. Time to move on. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Spartan88 said:


> Exciting!
> 
> Us big woods schmucks shoot in those situations.


I probably would be too, because up in the north woods a 120" buck is most likely an older buck. I have seen this guy 3 times now this morning and I'm quite sure he is 2.5. I shot a 116" six point a couple years ago that was 5.5 years old. Its not really about the bone on their head to me, its about their age.

Besides the nice 8 I've seen a 4 point and close to a dozen does. Pretty quiet over the last hour.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Dish7 said:


> Looks like we're on the backside of the rut bell curve. Bucks are starting to tolerate each other. Well, at least the young ones. Seen four bucks this morning traveling in two sets of two. Biggest was a 2.5 yo 8pt.


I'm thinking the same judging by does im seeing. They are back in big family groups, all of them with fawns again.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

BwHunter85 said:


> Got it done this morning. Right at daylight, saw this guy feeding in the corn stubble. He made his way over to me for a 50 yard shot. 450 BM did it's job again.
> View attachment 605563
> View attachment 605565
> Big body 9 point.


Congrats! Great buck!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Texted the neighbor to see if he was hunting and turns out his boy and a friend were sitting in their box blind a couple hundred yards away. Now that high school is shut down they will hunt it every day for the rest of the year. Card pull not showing much either. I can pretty much cross off hunting behind my house for the year. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Sorry for your loss I know how good it is to be able to hunt right hbehind your house


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Headed in for lunch.

3 squirrels 
2 partridge 
... and yet again, zero deer.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Dish7 said:


> Looks like we're on the backside of the rut bell curve. Bucks are starting to tolerate each other. Well, at least the young ones. Seen four bucks this morning traveling in two sets of two. Biggest was a 2.5 yo 8pt.


Yup...also witnessed a couple of 2 yr olds just munching away in the picked corn on Wed...trying to do some replenishing from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

BwHunter85 said:


> Got it done this morning. Right at daylight, saw this guy feeding in the corn stubble. He made his way over to me for a 50 yard shot. 450 BM did it's job again.
> View attachment 605563
> View attachment 605565
> Big body 9 point.


A beauty right there, congrats.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I probably would be too, because up in the north woods a 120" buck is most likely an older buck. I have seen this guy 3 times now this morning and I'm quite sure he is 2.5. I shot a 116" six point a couple years ago that was 5.5 years old. Its not really about the bone on their head to me, its about their age.
> 
> Besides the nice 8 I've seen a 4 point and close to a dozen does. Pretty quiet over the last hour.


Couple years ago I shot an 8pt thinking it was 3.5yo. DNR aged it at 9.5 or 10.5. 

I love reading about what the zone 3 hunters are passing. 

I passed on a spike the 16th, I let them grow. A few people up here thought I was nuts for not dropping him.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

retired dundo said:


> Sorry for your loss I know how good it is to be able to hunt right hbehind your house


Is what it is. Honestly this year has been best year for deer sightings behind the house. Had opportunities to take more than one deer. I’ll probably throw a few more sits at it but my expectations bottom out eventually. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

20 gauge for the win!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I'm thinking the same judging by does im seeing. They are back in big family groups, all of them with fawns again.


All of our fawns are orphaned down here walking around the woods aimlessly.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

skidoojc said:


> View attachment 605669
> 
> 
> 20 gauge for the win!


Nicely done! Congrats


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

skidoojc said:


> View attachment 605669
> 
> 
> 20 gauge for the win!


Congrats!
Good shooting! Man we have coyote all over in the n.e. they cruise through my back 10 regularly. Always howling around here. I must admit I enjoy the music. Need thinned out tho.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

pescadero said:


> Headed in for lunch.
> 
> 3 squirrels
> 2 partridge
> ... and yet again, zero deer.


Those pats breast are mighty good


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Back in action! It's warm, but at least we've got a West wind. Sitting over some knarly bedding in a stand that hasn't been hunted since I shot a buck out of it on 11/15/19.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

I’m out on a memorial sit tonight. Piece of federal land my dad and uncle started hunting in the 50s. Their time has past and I haven’t hunted here in 10 years. Expectations are low, but just sitting and thinking about the old times and BS stories will be good for my soul.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I got settled in about 1:25. Front is passing right now. I had a doe with twins stop by to feed in the rye for a bout 25 minutes.

Another doe and fawn is approaching from the other direction now. 

Posts are not going through. Poor cell coverage.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Lfts 11/20/20


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in, been in a bit. Watching the "alligator slide" hell of a run way coming outta it... 
Hard to believe it's this warm ! 
Few squirrels so far...


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

First time out since Monday’s all day sit. First time in this spot since early October. Jumped a little bb on way in. Hoping to see some!!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Flight of the arrow said:


> If your wind is right hang in there, I’m south of you and the clouds are rolling in, temps will be dropping tonight, deer will be moving to feed .
> Flight


If my wind gets wrong, hopefully my cover scent of the dead buck that I took to the butcher today will bail me out. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Couple small ones


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The view


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

proangler said:


> Found this on the way out this afternoon.
> View attachment 605711
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looks like that needs a few traps set around it


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, my 8 yr old son and I had a very exciting and successful morning! If you recall he shot a huge doe on Tuesday morning and Tuesday night I shot a nice 8 point out of the same blind. This morning we went back to that same blind to try and fill his mentored youth buck tag. 

At 7:37 am I look over and see a buck step out into the same lane my buck was in. This buck took the exact same route my buck did except when he got to the gut pile, he turned broadside at 52 yds to sniff the guts and Blake dropped the hammer on him with his 44 Mag! He put a high shoulder shot on him and he dropped in his tracks! High fives and “deer shakes” took over the blind!! 

What a season we have had this year! Now I have another taxidermy bill...
































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Unless something changes in the next hour this will be fourth straight day with no sightings. Heading home on Sunday after am sit so pressure is on. Going to try some still hunting tomorrow to see what’s up. Something has to give at some point 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

B Smithiers said:


> View attachment 605703
> The crew is out for our last night hunt in camp. For me sometimes you just need a break and there are other parts of camp that need attention. Its 60 degrees in the NELP! An axe, maul, a few beverages and some physical activity after sitting in the woods for days sounded good. Don’t worry I’m surrounded by woods and the rifle isn’t far away GL all!


I agree I mowed my lawn for the last time yesterday 65 and sunny and thought this is perfect mowing weather.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, my 8 yr old son and I had a very exciting and successful morning! If you recall he shot a huge doe on Tuesday morning and Tuesday night I shot a nice 8 point out of the same blind. This morning we went back to that same blind to try and fill his mentored youth buck tag.
> 
> At 7:37 am I look over and see a buck step out into the same lane my buck was in. This buck took the exact same route my buck did except when he got to the gut pile, he turned broadside at 52 yds to sniff the guts and Blake dropped the hammer on him with his 44 Mag! He put a high shoulder shot on him and he dropped in his tracks! High fives and “deer shakes” took over the blind!!
> 
> ...


What a season is right! Congrats to your son love the pictures! In the first pic I thought he was posing for a Na Zdrowie toast. I’ll toast to you and your son on a fine season and a darn nice buck! Na Zdrowie!


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, my 8 yr old son and I had a very exciting and successful morning! If you recall he shot a huge doe on Tuesday morning and Tuesday night I shot a nice 8 point out of the same blind. This morning we went back to that same blind to try and fill his mentored youth buck tag.
> 
> At 7:37 am I look over and see a buck step out into the same lane my buck was in. This buck took the exact same route my buck did except when he got to the gut pile, he turned broadside at 52 yds to sniff the guts and Blake dropped the hammer on him with his 44 Mag! He put a high shoulder shot on him and he dropped in his tracks! High fives and “deer shakes” took over the blind!!
> 
> ...


Great shooting Blake!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I usually will drive around an entire section of public I plan to hunt to determine if there are other hunters out and where they might be. On the weekdays I’ll go somewhere else if someone is there. Did that today-not a car in sight. Parked, walked about 3/4 mile in, had to get on hand and knees in a few spots, got to where I planned to saddle hunt from...and literally walk right up onto another hunter. ARGH!!!

Reminded me of the time I sat in a tree stand years ago and watched a porcupine start walking through thick woods towards me. 250 yards directly to my tree and starts climbing it... what are the chances?!!!? So if there’s a hunter in Jackson thinking the same right now....SORRY!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, my 8 yr old son and I had a very exciting and successful morning! If you recall he shot a huge doe on Tuesday morning and Tuesday night I shot a nice 8 point out of the same blind. This morning we went back to that same blind to try and fill his mentored youth buck tag.
> 
> At 7:37 am I look over and see a buck step out into the same lane my buck was in. This buck took the exact same route my buck did except when he got to the gut pile, he turned broadside at 52 yds to sniff the guts and Blake dropped the hammer on him with his 44 Mag! He put a high shoulder shot on him and he dropped in his tracks! High fives and “deer shakes” took over the blind!!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats on a fine looking buck young man!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, my 8 yr old son and I had a very exciting and successful morning! If you recall he shot a huge doe on Tuesday morning and Tuesday night I shot a nice 8 point out of the same blind. This morning we went back to that same blind to try and fill his mentored youth buck tag.
> 
> At 7:37 am I look over and see a buck step out into the same lane my buck was in. This buck took the exact same route my buck did except when he got to the gut pile, he turned broadside at 52 yds to sniff the guts and Blake dropped the hammer on him with his 44 Mag! He put a high shoulder shot on him and he dropped in his tracks! High fives and “deer shakes” took over the blind!!
> 
> ...


Great season and that’s a heck of a buck. Congrats to your son!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, my 8 yr old son and I had a very exciting and successful morning! If you recall he shot a huge doe on Tuesday morning and Tuesday night I shot a nice 8 point out of the same blind. This morning we went back to that same blind to try and fill his mentored youth buck tag.
> 
> At 7:37 am I look over and see a buck step out into the same lane my buck was in. This buck took the exact same route my buck did except when he got to the gut pile, he turned broadside at 52 yds to sniff the guts and Blake dropped the hammer on him with his 44 Mag! He put a high shoulder shot on him and he dropped in his tracks! High fives and “deer shakes” took over the blind!!
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats to the young man on a great buck !
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had 13 doe’s and fawns go by at 70 yards, fallowed by a 2 year old 8 pt. I’m up to 18 with one being a buck.
Flight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Same 7pt as last night


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Just had 13 doe’s and fawns go by at 70 yards, fallowed by a 2 year old 8 pt. I’m up to 18 with one being a buck.
> Flight
> View attachment 605743
> 
> View attachment 605745


I'm sure I've said this before, but I'll be happy to come shoot one of them for you if you don't want to. Lmao

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I've got nothing but these turkeys making a racket about 150 yards from me. They're scratching and scraping like a flock of little tornados.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

It's dead quiet, way to quiet other than the damn red squirrel that came to investigate my grunt call and chirp at me 50times letting me know who's boss.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, my 8 yr old son and I had a very exciting and successful morning! If you recall he shot a huge doe on Tuesday morning and Tuesday night I shot a nice 8 point out of the same blind. This morning we went back to that same blind to try and fill his mentored youth buck tag.
> 
> At 7:37 am I look over and see a buck step out into the same lane my buck was in. This buck took the exact same route my buck did except when he got to the gut pile, he turned broadside at 52 yds to sniff the guts and Blake dropped the hammer on him with his 44 Mag! He put a high shoulder shot on him and he dropped in his tracks! High fives and “deer shakes” took over the blind!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely spectacular! Memories and photos to last a lifetime. Taxidermy bills are the best bills to have. Congrats to you both on a great season!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

He isn't yours until you put your tag on it, until then it's a crap shoot.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> Ok, so it turned out to be another example of being too excited and everything happening really fast. Bear with me. Judge at the end.
> 
> I was sitting a ladder stand on a part of public that I've never walked. Opposite corner from the area I normally prowl. I know, to some of you that's strike one, sitting on somebody else's stand even though it is legal.....
> 
> ...


The tags that are purchased on line are 3.5 inches wide. I would use that as a guide of measure as 0.5 inch is fairly easy to subtract. 
Not sure about store purchased tags but someone could probably chime in. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

MichMatt said:


> The tags that are purchased on line are 3.5 inches wide. I would use that as a guide of measure as 0.5 inch is fairly easy to subtract.
> Not sure about store purchased tags but someone could probably chime in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I put a crude attribute gauge on the paper folder that holds my permit.
(Same paper folder that comes with a tag at many dealers.)
One inch is marked. 3" is marked.
I won't need the three inch in all likely hood.

Problem in this A.P.R. experiment zone , is getting the deer to hold still so I can measure them first....:lol:


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We used an 06 shell but you are right it's hard to get them to hold still long enough to measure them.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

MichMatt said:


> The tags that are purchased on line are 3.5 inches wide. I would use that as a guide of measure as 0.5 inch is fairly easy to subtract.
> Not sure about store purchased tags but someone could probably chime in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just fold a hundred dollar bill in half. Darn near 3 inches


----------

